# 40lb Snapper



## Sharknado

My neighbor and friend was a charter boat captain from Mississippi for 30 years.. He will give me numbers that I can reach in my boat every once and a while. 
This year my son was coming home from college and we were set to hit it opening day.. We had run our pinfish traps for 3 days straight and were ready to hit my best holes. 
The night before my friend walked down to the dock with a old piece of yellow note book paper. He asked if I could run 65 miles out in my boat. I said yes. But had plenty to fish closer. He said run west to this hole and you won't need to go anywhere else.. He made me promise not to share the numbers.. He said it was a homemade spot that he made 15 years ago before he retired.. 
.. My son and I decided to go for it running west all morning when we arrived the spot and the water turned red with them . 34 and 39 but were both weighed 9 hours after catch... Had to go to foley to get a 50lb scale j and m already closed.. I was just going to clean them but neighbor said "You need to weigh that big one... So I did ...... Live pinfish 135ft both were caught on knocker rig Guessing only 45 to 50 feet deep suspended


----------



## Sharknado

*Big snapper*

Sorry new at this


----------



## Chris V

Monster snaps for sure! 

Fish will not lose much weight at all in that period of time if iced down. I'd say 40lbs regardless because its definitely close enough


----------



## Sharknado

I figured close to 40


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Beasts!
Nice looking ones too. :thumbup:


----------



## Tcheeks38

Dang! I've never seen one of those. What are they called again.... Red snapper? I thought those things were endangered:whistling:


----------



## Jason

Holy, geeeezzzzzummmmmmm, danggggggg, good golly ms molly, ahhhhhhh them are FINE!!!!


----------



## fairpoint

Congrats on some monster snaps.....


----------



## IrishBlessing

WOW!!! That IS a beast. Why the Hell did you wait to post in off season?
Irish


----------



## cobe killer

awesome snappers. good job!!!


----------



## bcahn

Very impressive fish very sure!


----------



## 301bLLC

That's shallow water for 65 miles out. I can't imagine where that'd be.


----------



## Yakin_it_up

WOW, most impressive pair of snapper I have ever seen for sure.


----------



## Yakin_it_up

Matter of fact i would be willing to bet that is the most combined weight on 2 snapper ever caught on one trip.


----------



## gator7_5

Mind if I ask how long they were? I caught one last year that was right at 39" and didn't have a reliable scale. Just curious of what the weight was.

By the way, you should enter a few snapper tournaments next season! Incredible catch!


----------



## neckmoe

Freaking studs!


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## 192

Those snapper throats would feed a family of 4. Nice job.


----------



## Kim

That's a pair of impressive fish! No doubt that you have yourself a true honey hole. Great post and picd.


----------



## knot @ Work

Awwwsome Fish. 

Looks like the commercial boys dont have those numbers yet.

Keep em close hold, and lock up your GPS when not in use......


----------



## markw4321

IrishBlessing said:


> WOW!!! That IS a beast. Why the Hell did you wait to post in off season?
> Irish


 
Snapper season depends on who you are. Snapper fisherman is open for the 17 headboats operating under the exempted fishing permit plan.


----------



## Overtime153

Those are some studs for sure...great catch guys!!


----------



## MrFish

knot @ Work said:


> Awwwsome Fish.
> 
> Looks like the commercial boys dont have those numbers yet.
> 
> Keep em close hold, and lock up your GPS when not in use......


I hit some holes 8.99 nm due south of Pcola Pass a few weeks ago and kept getting big snapper, aj's and trashcan triggers. Largest snapper was 16.62 lbs.


----------



## Fielro

Awesome snaps!!!


----------



## RedLeg

Excellent endangered reds right there! Good job!!!


----------



## Kim

If he had posted them during season he probably would have had stalkers on the water picking him off on radar or being constantly run up on.


----------



## almo100

Was that near a nuclear plant? Geez those are mutants.


----------



## Magic236

True Studs, Congrats!


----------



## Mike Moore

Biggest I've ever seen. Impressive!


----------

